# Bsa Airborne Parts Wanted



## Houndsworth (Feb 20, 2016)

Looking for a complete rear wheel, a set of crank arms with pedals, a number 40 seat, and some War Grade tires on wheels or not. I can be reached at in_garage@hotmail.com. Thanks.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm also looking for the same parts.


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 23, 2016)

Would either of you be interested in purchasing complete bikes?


----------

